# Today is day one



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Today is day one starting my second year with this forum. Boy I have learned a ton of stuff about Slings. Sort of surprised that I have lasted this long. I usually peter out after I've learned enough to satisfy my curiosity. I blame my staying on the fine company I keep while here.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, I'm glad you're still around SJAaz ! Too many cool people here and I just can't let them have a good time without me!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya fit right in with us glad your still here .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats Steve and I too am glad you're still here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

glad you're here and stuck with it


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Same - if it weren't for the people - and actually how the forum functions I wouldn't have stuck around. Tried a few others - this one definitely works the best for me.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I been around going on 11 years according to my profile page,, yep, really a good place, we glad u here too, u gud guy.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you’re still here SJAaz


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah buddy, hang around! We'll play nice I promise. 
In all seriousness it's been a pleasure having ya.


----------

